# Help with learning about Electronic Communication Systems



## Danke (14 Jul 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently in the application process to eventually become an ACISS tech (running injury has had me out of commission for the past few months; finally sent in my medical forms so I could finish applying). As I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment, I wanted to get a head start on learning the course material, and also learning for learning's sake.

I manged to pick up a textbook (Electronic Communication Systems for a toonie (I'm a sucker for a 99% discount). I've been going through it and I realize that I'm missing some of the basics I need for it--high school physics barely touched on electronics, and college physics skipped it entirely. I took calculus in high school, as well as college math, so my math background is relatively solid (though I'm going to do a bit of review to brush up).

Basically, I was wondering if anyone knew A) if this textbook would be covering the same sort of material I'll be learning later, B) if there was any online source you could mention to help me learn about electronics, and C) if there was any specific material I would need to learn to properly study this book.

Danke,

Danke.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2011)

The following two books are published by Harris (A radio manufacturer, they make a number of Canadian forces issue radios).

Radio Communications in the Digital Age Volume 1: HF Technology
Radio Communications in the Digital Age Volume 2: VHF/UHF Technology

Both are available from the Harris website for free in PDF format. Anyone using any sort of radios should read both, they'll give you a good basic understanding on radios and radio communications, in a strategic and tactical setting.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=harris+communications+in+the+digital+age

There's at least one book published by Harris as well, same sort of theory, only for the civilian user, I don't remember the title.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2011)

As an add on, I'm not entirely familiar with the new trade development plan for ACISS Ops (Despite being one, I think) but from what I've been lead to believe,you won't do any "technician" level training until later in your career development, any initial trades training is "operator" level.

The book you've bought says it's for a "technologist" level, depending on how well it's written, and if you have any background of your own in electronics/communications, you might find it's a bit over your head at this point. The two books I've suggested are both written with a beginner level operator in mind.

Good luck.


----------



## Danke (14 Jul 2011)

Thanks very much, Sig Op; these PDFs look like they'll be a big help. The text book seems to take certain knowledge for granted, and it's been a while since I used radians, logarithms, or voltage  (plus, I've never really been able to conceptualize voltage)


----------



## Occam (14 Jul 2011)

Danke said:
			
		

> (plus, I've never really been able to conceptualize voltage)



Think of it this way.

If I kick you in the a$$, voltage is how much energy I put into swinging my leg.  Current is the size of my boot.  Resistance is how much you weigh.

Clear as mud?   ;D


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2011)

Power being how hard falls into the mud?

That's much better then the usual water in pipes analogy.


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2011)

Danke said:
			
		

> Thanks very much, Sig Op; these PDFs look like they'll be a big help. The text book seems to take certain knowledge for granted, and it's been a while since I used radians, logarithms, or voltage  (plus, I've never really been able to conceptualize voltage)



"Shockingly" you won't need to know much about voltage as a basic ACISS operator. If you're selected to do the technician work later on, they'll teach you everything you'll need to know.

That being said, if it interests you, no harm in learning on your own. 

There are (were?) all sorts of electronics learning kits on the market. I used to have one when I was a kid, which was almost like lego blocks, each of the electronic components were in a plastic block, with metal contacts on the sides. You assembled the circuits with the blocks. Came with a nice big thick instruction book full of circuits. 

A shame I didn't have the attention span to make any sort of effective use of it.

Oh, and I tutor electrical theory if you're interested. $15/hour. 

You'll have to cover the cost of a return flight as well.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> "Shockingly" you won't need to know much about voltage as a basic ACISS operator.



Don't quit your day job.  >


----------



## chrisf (15 Jul 2011)

I've used that joke at least a dozen times now. As soon as the royalty cheques roll in, I very well will quit my day job. 

2074 here I come!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 Jul 2011)

A link I found helpful:

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~jcgl/Scots_Guide/intro/electron.htm


----------



## JBP (9 Sep 2011)

Danke said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm currently in the application process to eventually become an ACISS tech (running injury has had me out of commission for the past few months; finally sent in my medical forms so I could finish applying). As I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment, I wanted to get a head start on learning the course material, and also learning for learning's sake.
> 
> ...



Hello Danke, you should also consider what path you would 'like' to take during your Signals career... Do you want to stay ACISS or are in interested in becoming a tech? Or do you like the idea of splicing cables and running wires and climbing poles? ... What you should be interested in learning is maybe what you want to end up being. If you want to stick with ACISS, some of the dudes pointed you in the right direction anyway, get the radio waves in your mind =)


----------



## FreeFloat (6 Oct 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The following two books are published by Harris (A radio manufacturer, they make a number of Canadian forces issue radios).
> 
> Radio Communications in the Digital Age Volume 1: HF Technology
> Radio Communications in the Digital Age Volume 2: VHF/UHF Technology
> ...



I followed your link, but the Harris site apparently has been redesigned and the pdfs are no longer available.  (I did poke around the Harris sites somewhat, but didn't find any publications at all other than specific radio manuals)

Is there another link to the pdfs?  I'm really interested to read them given that I'm on my way to CTing to ACISS (successfully rewrote my CFATs today)


----------



## Carbon-14 (22 Nov 2011)

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> I followed your link, but the Harris site apparently has been redesigned and the pdfs are no longer available.  (I did poke around the Harris sites somewhat, but didn't find any publications at all other than specific radio manuals)
> 
> Is there another link to the pdfs?  I'm really interested to read them given that I'm on my way to CTing to ACISS (successfully rewrote my CFATs today)



http://rf.harris.com/about.asp

Bottom of the page on the right hand side under the "Literature" heading.


----------

